# Black fur turning Red



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I know puppies change colors as they get older... but not sure if this is from her getting older or if the sun outside is causing her black fur to turn reddish color?.. I remember when I was young I left a black hat in my moms car on the dash for a week or so and the hat started to turn reddish brown... this is the same color I see on Nyla's hind legs... Ive attached pics.. the pics aren't showing the color but you can tell something is going on in that area


so my question is... is this normal? will this mean she will eventually have reddish brown fur in that area when she gets older? also noticing a tan stripe down the middle of her muzzle... is this a early sign her whole face will be tan? or do you guys think she will have that line down the middle of her face forever


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

here are the pics


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I searched to see if that is unusual and it's not. The fuzzy puppy fur falls out and is replaced with coarser adult fur. Black fur can look red when it is falling out. Try brushing. Also, too much sun or bleach can also turn black fur reddish. This is for a Google search, not scientific research.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

All normal to me. Looks like she will be a blanket shepherd and that stripe will probably continue to spread more but she'll likely be a dark/deep black a tan with a dark face..... At least in my opinion. She's cute!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Look at her mom and dad.....that is what she will change to....most pups from black and red/tan parents are born most black, and then the black fades and they end up marked like the parents.


Lee


----------

